# Global Food Shortage - Famine coming late this year ?



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

Biden’s oil policies are collapsing US food production


Joe Biden’s disastrous oil and gas policies in America are creating massive food shortages across the country, putting Americans at risk of famine. One America’s Pearson Sharp has more.




rumble.com


----------



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

Bill Gates owns around 269,000 acres of USA farmland, and is buying more.
What does Bill know ?









Purchase of prime North Dakota farmland tied to Bill Gates sparks outrage


The recent sale of some prime North Dakota farmland has people in the state questioning if they are being exploited by the ultra-rich who buy land but don't share the state's values.




www.foxbusiness.com


----------



## Tiz (Jan 23, 2016)

OAN and FOX bull****.

Your own headline says it's a "GLOBAL" food shortage. How can it be Biden's fault?


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Howard_Z said:


> Bill Gates owns around 269,000 acres of USA farmland, and is buying more.
> What does Bill know ?


 I have known it some years myself 

It changed drasticly some years ago when much food farmland got changed to be used to produce ENERGY. Even some FOOD crops have got changed to fuel.

*Rich Americans have bought WATER sourses land *some years too, I know in California, where there is a water shortage. Some say such as new Almond plantations there added demand, but I dont know if it have made any biger difference.


----------



## amcan13 (Sep 28, 2021)

While there is something to this topic the existing thread seems an attempt to bring petty politics into this forum. 
Let's point to something relevant to Philippines and not the US nonsense. 








Marcos administration to prioritize food security


MANILA – The incoming administration of President-elect Ferdinand “Bongbong” Marcos Jr. will exhaust all efforts to ensure food security in the country, Press Secretary-designate Beatrix Rose “Trixie” Cruz-Angeles said on Saturday.This, after the World Bank, the...




www.pna.gov.ph




This points to an issue here. 
I am all for increasing my own food production. I have land and will be planting fast growing foodstuffs to either save money or generate some. We are lucky that there is plenty of water unlike many places. I am also noticing moire news on fuel shortages in neighboring countries. Increased use of solar power will help in Philippines to reduce coal and gas costs. There is also that nuclear power plant the Philippines is working on. I am not sure the risks and worth it.


----------



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

India bans exports of wheat, citing threat to food security


India has banned exports of wheat effective immediately




abcnews.go.com





Last month India stopped exporting Wheat.
This is smart - India wants to be able to feed it's own population.

I hope Philippines will ban food exports.


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

Tiz said:


> OAN and FOX bull****.
> 
> Your own headline says it's a "GLOBAL" food shortage. How can it be Biden's fault?
> 
> ...


Did you even bother to view the video content and the points made, or you skipped that and went directly to insulting other members who might be Fox/OAN viewers, Americans or overweight folks?

You are insulting a lot of people. Perhaps you are a big fan of CNN?

Ratings:









The Five Dominates Cable News in Total Viewers and Demo


In the key 25-54 age demographic The Five also landed in first place with 498,000 viewers. Tucker Carlson brought in 409,000 to come in second in the demo.




www.mediaite.com


----------



## amcan13 (Sep 28, 2021)

Skipping the obvious attempt to make this about US partisan and frankly petty politics, again.
I am not sure having each country stop exports is going to make it better. For example the wheat issue in the Philippines. 








Wheat in Philippines | OEC


Find the latest exports, imports and tariffs for Wheat trade in Philippines.




oec.world




No one to import from would be a problem. 
It does seem obvious that there will be a big shift from a global economy to a more regionalism type. The threat of say China doing what Russia is doing would further alter trading patterns and cause more shortages. 
If countries had to only survive on what they produced, people would die. After all, the Philippines had to import all its Covid vaccine. 
Seems that all progress towards reduction in green house games will reverse with countries struggling to be self-sufficient in the future.


----------



## magsasaja (Jan 31, 2014)

Troops Packed On the Pounds in Pandemic's First Year, Posing Risk to Force Health



Doesn’t seem to be affecting the US military 😂


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

So does anyone have a garden planted or crops? I'm just curious... "Food shortages". I have a very large back area from the house all the way to Laguna de Bay and I planted Gabi (taro root) it took me over a couple of months the ground had some trash that came in with the tides over the years and rocks or boulders plus it can be very solid during the dry season so what a challenge it has been to pull out the trash and loosen the soil.

If you've never had Sinigang with gabi (taro root) you don't know what you're missing. I wasn't too keen on my first taste of gabi just boiled and served that way about a decade ago over the years I really caught on to the taro root and I really like the flavor. Taro root is a plant-and-forget type crop, you do need to do some maintenance if you want more roots but it has got to be the easiest food to grow.

I notice that the in-laws not only eat taro root but also feed it to their pigs or other livestock including the very large leaves.

I tried growing bananas but during the typhoons or heavy weather, they would blow down and the crop was only once a year if that, our back area is heavily shelled and also mixed with sand and dirt so it turns out okay for gabi (taro root). In 2012 we flooded and it lasted 3 months so the bottom area of the house was 4 feet deep in water after the flood I noticed several months later that it had brought in gabi (taro root) and so since 2012 I've been using the smaller roots for planting, I had 7 taro plants initially and now I have several hundred plants in the back area. 

The taro root can remain in the ground until needed so it can last for months and I load up the buckets with the larger taro root for cooking and then the smaller roots for replanting, it's been a learning lesson and has turned into a hobby.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

M.C.A. said:


> So does anyone have a garden planted or crops? I'm just curious...


 I have almost only planted things, which handle themselves - and even spread by themselves  - several years after that. (Such as berry bushes, a few fruit trees and log trees.) 

But in Phils it cost close to nothing to hire assistance, so much easier to do much there if having the space.


----------



## amcan13 (Sep 28, 2021)

I have a lot of fruit trees. Stuff growing on its own mostly. I will be gearing up to plant corn next.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

We have about a hectare of rice, unfortunately we decided to miss a crop so nothing now for a few months. We also have cocoa and Arvada in the garden plus a bit of papaya. We also have 3 hectares of mango land also with bananas, pigs, ducks, Turkey's and chickens, oh must not forget the goats.


----------

